# MOD]sense 3.0 lockscreen for aosp!



## fixxxer2012

This is more a proof of concept i have been working on since yesterday. I love aosp roms but i hate the lockscreens, sense 3.0 is where its at. I stumbled upon a new lockscreen that may be ported into the cm7 roms soon. Its a honeycomb sytle lock. It is available in the OMFGB nightlies only.

I basically modded the framework.res with png's i found from the miui & widgetlocker sense 3.0 lockscreen themes. As you can see from my screenshots this looks very similar to the sense lockscreen. The only thing it will not have is the 4 shortcuts.

Now i need some testers and some modders to help me out in porting this from OMFGB to other aosp roms such as cm7 & liquid. I am a themer, not a coder. As you can see from my screenshots i cannot get the ring to recess at the bottom and when you go to unlock it cuts the top of the ring off. This is where i need help, i believe a resource file or xml in the framework needs to be modded, i cannot do this.

To me this has huge potential, we could possibly even port custom rings over like we have for sense roms.

*Credits go to whoever created this honeycomb lockscreen and to the makers of OMFGB.

Lets see what we can do with this guys. Pm me if you feel you can help finish off this mod.

View attachment 1053


http://imageshack.us/g/560/snap20110814101033.png/

R2doesinc is now taking over where i left off. If you feel you can help out, please contact us.


----------



## z0mbiexx

Agile lock in the market works on aosp doesn't it?


----------



## Spydersilk

I can't get agile to work well, it originally would give me sleep of death requiring a battery pull. Update works but lets me see android lockscreen for a couple seconds.


----------



## fixxxer2012

no offense to the dev but the app sucks. this thread is not about recommending 3rd party apps but to make a real port happen. miui has it and so should we.


----------



## Bimmer323

Agile gave me the sleep of death as well. 
Would be cool if this could be done.

Sent from my CM7 Mecha.....


----------



## fixxxer2012

Bimmer323 said:


> Agile gave me the sleep of death as well.
> Would be cool if this could be done.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Mecha.....


i think it can be added to cm7 as the rom offers several types of lockscreens. we just need a dev to port it over.


----------



## Spencer_Moore

fixxxer2012 said:


> i think it can be added to cm7 as the rom offers several types of lockscreens. we just need a dev to port it over.


Although it sounds simple when you say it like this, it is not simple. There is much more to it then you would think and in fact most people on AOSP hate sense so that makes chances even slimmer. I am all for possibility though so if someone want's to pick it up I woulnever tell them to stop.


----------



## tanknspank

MIUI has a very customizable lockscreen. It would be totally different to have it on stock than to have it on MIUI. No code was changed for it to work on MIUI. Just a theme file created.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## fixxxer2012

tanknspank said:


> MIUI has a very customizable lockscreen. It would be totally different to have it on stock than to have it on MIUI. No code was changed for it to work on MIUI. Just a theme file created.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


i don't think a this kind of theme can happen for the aosp lockscreen.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Spencer_Moore said:


> Although it sounds simple when you say it like this, it is not simple. There is much more to it then you would think and in fact most people on AOSP hate sense so that makes chances even slimmer. I am all for possibility though so if someone want's to pick it up I woulnever tell them to stop.


i don't want sense, i want the lockscreen.


----------



## droidkevlar

"Spencer_Moore said:


> Although it sounds simple when you say it like this, it is not simple. There is much more to it then you would think and in fact most people on AOSP hate sense so that makes chances even slimmer. I am all for possibility though so if someone want's to pick it up I woulnever tell them to stop.


Spencer u should port....its been a while since u done ne deving but u rocked it on the Eris. Hehehe.

Sent from my Gingeritis 3D using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dstu03

It is possible but not really likely to happen because it is intertwined heavily with sense. In other words you would need to port over more aspects than just the lockscreen to make it work.


----------



## fixxxer2012

dstu03 said:


> It is possible but not really likely to happen because it is intertwined heavily with sense. In other words you would need to port over more aspects than just the lockscreen to make it work.


well then maybe a dev can make an elaborate theme like miui has. either way, it's the best looking lockscreen out there.


----------



## BennyJr

It can be done. Just like the OMFGB guys got the honeycomb lockscreen on the rom.


----------



## fixxxer2012

BennyJr said:


> It can be done. Just like the OMFGB guys got the honeycomb lockscreen on the rom.


interesting, got a link to that? as i said i believe this can be done if someone puts their minds to it. it's not like having the sense lockscreen will take away the aosp feel. it's just a kick ass lockscreen. ill donate $20 to the first who gets it done.


----------



## fixxxer2012

just saw the OMFG honeycomb lockscreen, if we could place the ring their it would be close to the sense lockscreen. im gonna look into it.


----------



## DRod2169

fixxxer2012 said:


> just saw the OMFG honeycomb lockscreen, if we could place the ring their it would be close to the sense lockscreen. im gonna look into it.


Its images at that point. The honeycomb concept lockscreen is so similar to the sense 3.0 style lockscreen, its just pulling the lock up to the ring. You could change the images to make the lock a ring, and the actual ring that unlocks it, transparent.


----------



## fixxxer2012

DRod2169 said:


> Its images at that point. The honeycomb concept lockscreen is so similar to the sense 3.0 style lockscreen, its just pulling the lock up to the ring. You could change the images to make the lock a ring, and the actual ring that unlocks it, transparent.


yeah i know, i downloaded OMFG and edited the framework.res with elements of the sense 3.0 lockscreen. looked pretty good but i could not get the ring to look right on it. plus the fact i run liquid, so i guess i need to wait until this new lockscreen is merged with cm7.

if anybody wants to give it a go, by all means go for it.


----------



## dstu03

I could port a test for you but it would heavily integrated with sense and would not be very useful


----------



## icanhazdroid

This will never be integrated with CM7. They make it a point that their roms contain no sense whatsoever and are completely AOSP based.


----------



## jr313

"icanhazdroid said:


> This will never be integrated with CM7. They make it a point that their roms contain no sense whatsoever and are completely AOSP based.


+1 what he said


----------



## dstu03

You could do modify cm7 to have sense elements but it would not interact well


----------



## sgtguthrie

icanhazdroid said:


> This will never be integrated with CM7. They make it a point that their roms contain no sense whatsoever and are completely AOSP based.


On the contrary, cm7 has the lenses lockscreen which comes from sense. As well as the drag down to unlock option. You can't tell me that wasn't inspired by sense.

Nobody is asking for sense to be ported, just a lockscreen with the app shortcuts. I just like that you can choose 4 shortcuts. I don't think anyone wants the weather wallpaper, or any of that. Just the ring to unlock with 4 customizable shortcuts.

Trust me... I HATE SENSE, but I like the 3.0 lockscreen and camera app. The Miui Camera has me satisfied in that department though.

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## bobtheelf

sgtguthrie said:


> Nobody is asking for sense to be ported, just a lockscreen with the app shortcuts. I just like that you can choose 4 shortcuts. I don't think anyone wants the weather wallpaper, or any of that. Just the ring to unlock with 4 customizable shortcuts.


This. Lockscreen gestures are ok, but the sense 3.0 lockscreen with shortcuts blows it away.


----------



## rhcp011235

This is almost impossible as it needs sense objects in order to get the lockscreen. I'm sure some dev could write something similar. but you are not going to get this. I think this should be moved to a non-dev section.


----------



## icanhazdroid

sgtguthrie said:


> On the contrary, cm7 has the lenses lockscreen which comes from sense. As well as the drag down to unlock option. You can't tell me that wasn't inspired by sense.
> 
> Nobody is asking for sense to be ported, just a lockscreen with the app shortcuts. I just like that you can choose 4 shortcuts. I don't think anyone wants the weather wallpaper, or any of that. Just the ring to unlock with 4 customizable shortcuts.
> 
> Trust me... I HATE SENSE, but I like the 3.0 lockscreen and camera app. The Miui Camera has me satisfied in that department though.
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


Sense inspired and sense based are two different things. Everything you just mentioned is still AOSP based. In order for the 3.0 lockscreen to work they would have to take sense framework into CM7. And nobody wants that! I love sense, but CM7 and Sense don't mix.


----------



## sikyou

rhcp011235 said:


> This is almost impossible as it needs sense objects in order to get the lockscreen. I'm sure some dev could write something similar. but you are not going to get this. I think this should be moved to a non-dev section.


+ 1

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## gardobus

fixxxer2012 said:


> yeah i know, i downloaded OMFG and edited the framework.res with elements of the sense 3.0 lockscreen. looked pretty good but i could not get the ring to look right on it. plus the fact i run liquid, so i guess i need to wait until this new lockscreen is merged with cm7.
> 
> if anybody wants to give it a go, by all means go for it.


What files in the framework did you change? I wanna play with that.


----------



## ikithme

Bounty usually means that when someone does it and posts it you are going to give/donate them money, but you lack to even mention how much you are going to give/donate. This seems like more of a suggestion thread since there is no value tied to it as a normal bounty.


----------



## fixxxer2012

ikithme said:


> Bounty usually means that when someone does it and posts it you are going to give/donate them money, but you lack to even mention how much you are going to give/donate. This seems like more of a suggestion thread since there is no value tied to it as a normal bounty.


if you read, i said id put $20 towards it. this is bounty thread for others to donate too.

also we do not need to port sense over, if someone can take that new aosp honeycomb lockscreen and mod the framework, make it flashable to cm7 & other aosp roms other that OMFG, that would be fine by me. the only thing we wouldn't have is the 4 shortcuts.


----------



## fixxxer2012

gardobus said:


> What files in the framework did you change? I wanna play with that.


i modded about 7 png's in framework.res. it actually looked really close, minus the ring, it's not recessed like in the sense version, the full circle would show all the time. i think for that we need a resource file or xml edited, which i cannot do.

if you want to give it a go, search xda for the miui sense lockscreen theme, all the replacement png's you need will be in that.

ill load it up later on my phone and post a screenshot. from the looks of this thread i may need to dev this but i will need help.


----------



## fixxxer2012

http://imageshack.us/g/560/snap20110814101033.png/

heres what i have soo far on the lockscreen. you can see that i cannot get the ring to recess on the bottom of the screen properly. also when you move it up to unlock it cuts the ring image off.


----------



## ridobe

"fixxxer2012 said:


> http://imageshack.us/g/560/snap20110814101033.png/
> 
> heres what i have soo far on the lockscreen. you can see that i cannot get the ring to recess on the bottom of the screen properly. also when you move it up to unlock it cuts the ring image off.


Thats a heckuva start. I would use that. Great job!

Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fixxxer2012

ridobe said:


> Thats a heckuva start. I would use that. Great job!
> 
> Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


thanks, i posted a thread on xda asking for help as well. I updated the thread title and the first post as well.


----------



## fixxxer2012

so do i have any takers to help finish this theme off or is there not much interest? and to the nay sayers.... what do you think now! :wub:


----------



## tanknspank

fixxxer2012 said:


> so do i have any takers to help finish this theme off or is there not much interest? and to the nay sayers.... what do you think now! :wub:


lol, not a bad start. I'll look into the omfgb code and see what I can do. I don't have the source downloaded though so someone else will probably have to compile it.


----------



## fixxxer2012

tanknspank said:


> lol, not a bad start. I'll look into the omfgb code and see what I can do. I don't have the source downloaded though so someone else will probably have to compile it.


we just need to edit the theme so the ring is positioned correctly. then we can worry about porting it to other aosp roms.


----------



## tanknspank

Kk, I'm just going to stop posting links until I ask one of my more knowledgeable friends in java. Cuz at this point I'm not sure if I'm right or wrong anymore


----------



## kev

This would be nice if it can be pulled off . Once this is tackled I hope we could try to port over the sense 3.0 cam to cm7! i remember when i had the G1 someone ported over the sense cam and it worked perfectly .


----------



## fixxxer2012

i installed OMFGB and im not a huge fan, if this can be ported to other aosp roms ill continue, for now im stuck where im at with it.


----------



## r2doesinc

looks like i found the next big project. im surprised nobody contacted us before now.


----------



## r2doesinc

getting just the unlock feature to work will be no problem. the way it cuts out can be easily rectified. i would really like to make our shortcuts work like the sense 3.0 shortcuts though. 
who all is working on the project right now? you should hop on our irc, #r2gb on freende or www.t3hh4xx0r.com/irc

i might even be able to get the sense 3.0 lock withouut the shortcuts working in tonights nightly.


----------



## bretth18

i would tear up if i saw something that beautiful in a omfgb nightly


----------



## r2doesinc

if i could get my hands on the files it should be simple enough. the link int he OP is dead though?


----------



## fixxxer2012

r2doesinc said:


> looks like i found the next big project. im surprised nobody contacted us before now.


As long as you give credit go for it. The mediafire link is dead. Im mobile right now. Go to the xda tbolt dev section and download the zips from there. As i said id like this on other aosp roms too. That was the point.


----------



## r2doesinc

everything is on github, if soemone wants to port it to any other rom, they are more than welcome to, just nobody has taken the time to do it.


----------



## fixxxer2012

r2doesinc said:


> getting just the unlock feature to work will be no problem. the way it cuts out can be easily rectified. i would really like to make our shortcuts work like the sense 3.0 shortcuts though.
> who all is working on the project right now? you should hop on our irc, #r2gb on freende or www.t3hh4xx0r.com/irc
> 
> i might even be able to get the sense 3.0 lock withouut the shortcuts working in tonights nightly.


im just working on it. The shortcuts would be nice. Also resizing the clock and moving it and the date towards the top would be a plus too. Im about done on my part. Im no coder. You help is appreciated.


----------



## r2doesinc

so tonight, it will just be the unlock stuff. but we have ideas on how to do the sense 3.0 style shortcuts and stuff too.


----------



## fixxxer2012

r2doesinc said:


> so tonight, it will just be the unlock stuff. but we have ideas on how to do the sense 3.0 style shortcuts and stuff too.


it unlocks fine other than not being recessed and the top gets cut off. Good to know your onboard now.


----------



## ridobe

"r2doesinc said:


> so tonight, it will just be the unlock stuff. but we have ideas on how to do the sense 3.0 style shortcuts and stuff too.


Excellent news! Glad you are on board. I will be looking forward to this.

Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fixxxer2012

When r2 is done we need to have cm and other aosp rom devs port it over. Glad to be part of this.


----------



## gardobus

I hope this is in a nightly tonight, will flash it asap


----------



## fixxxer2012

gardobus said:


> I hope this is in a nightly tonight, will flash it asap


not sure about tonight but soon he told me. he also told me the 4 shortcuts will have an on & off toggle. so everyone can be happy.


----------



## midnight assassin

Hey fixxer, 
Way to stick to it. Looking forward to using this. Thanks for getting it started.


----------



## ridobe

Hey, fixxxer, whats your @twitter?

Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fixxxer2012

ridobe said:


> Hey, fixxxer, whats your @twitter?
> 
> Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


sorry dude i don't twitter. you can find me on here or at xda under fixxxer2008.


----------



## fixxxer2012

DroidTh3ory is now interested in porting this over to his aosp rom once completed, all i can say is...YES!


----------



## Dizzle1978

I too am a big fan of the Sense 3.0 lockscreen, the rest of sense can lick my taint. I have been using ripple lock which is a variation of it but would love to see this ported. Kudos to everyone involved!


----------



## fixxxer2012

Dizzle1978 said:


> I too am a big fan of the Sense 3.0 lockscreen, the rest of sense can lick my taint. I have been using ripple lock which is a variation of it but would love to see this ported. Kudos to everyone involved!


im just waiting on r2doesinc to finish it off. no eta yet.


----------



## BennyJr

This would be pretty sweet. I wonder if the cm guys would add it


----------



## dstu03

How much of the sense framework is getting ported


----------



## tanknspank

dstu03 said:


> How much of the sense framework is getting ported


None. By the sound of it, it's just a lockscreen that works like the Sense 3.0 lock.


----------



## superchilpil

I know this is still early in development but it would be cool to see this have the option to change the color of the ring or choose your own image


----------



## fixxxer2012

dstu03 said:


> How much of the sense framework is getting ported


none, only png's from the miui & widgetlocker sense 3.0 theme. well that's unless R2 adds something else to it? this isn't a port of sense, it's a theme.


----------



## fixxxer2012

superchilpil said:


> I know this is still early in development but it would be cool to see this have the option to change the color of the ring or choose your own image


probably not going to happen upon release. that would be something im sure myself or others could create later on.


----------



## r2doesinc

see, all better


----------



## fixxxer2012

r2doesinc said:


> see, all better


Well i just wondered where it went. Its up to you to finish this off. Ive gone back to sense for now. Thanks for the support guys. Good luck!


----------



## r2doesinc

progress. LM tweeted it earlier

http://t.co/pmYnbqt

http://t.co/VZJY9kI

http://t.co/h5nlYP4


----------



## icanhazdroid

r2doesinc said:


> progress. LM tweeted it earlier
> 
> http://t.co/pmYnbqt
> 
> http://t.co/VZJY9kI
> 
> http://t.co/h5nlYP4


Wow you guys are awesome haha


----------



## BennyJr

Thats pretty sweet


----------



## nativi

r2 that looks awesome


----------



## midnight assassin

Bump? 
Don't want to see this fade away.


----------



## r2doesinc

its not fading. its just being worked on. i posted the pictures LM tweeted.


----------



## gardobus

Not gonna lie, I did naughty things using those pictures.


----------



## midnight assassin

r2doesinc said:


> its not fading. its just being worked on. i posted the pictures LM tweeted.


Cool, not trying to rush you. Thanks for taking it on.


----------



## Joshjunior

thought i saw someone post this earlier this weekend guess i was wrong.
i'll be waiting for this


----------



## ridobe

"Joshjunior said:


> thought i saw someone post this earlier this weekend guess i was wrong.
> i'll be waiting for this


Here is a flashable .zip that is the original. It does not have shortcuts. It looks and acts like the pictures linked in the op.

Crap. Is there no way to add a zip file to a post in this app!?!? If there is I cant find it. There is a thread on xda from the same op wit the zip in it.

Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## pokedroid

The progress on this is astounding! Fantastic work! I might go AOSP if this gets working shortcuts!

sent from my thunderbolt that caught Gingeritis


----------



## gardobus

r2, does LM have an ETA for this? Not complaining or trying to rush, I'm just curious and excited. ^_^


----------



## r2doesinc

he mentioned trying to get it in the friday or saturday build, but hes busy with a newborn, so we will see how it happens.


----------



## gardobus

This baby needs to understand that there are a lot of people relying on his father. Should this lockscreen be delayed to an extended period of time, who knows how many lives could be effected (or even lost!). Perhaps this child should stop and think of how it's actions affect others.

Translation: I can't wait but family comes first, congrats @ his new kid.


----------



## AciD_LingK

Any updates on this lockscreen? 
No rush, just wonder.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

all i know is r2 and crew are still working on it. as to a release or when it will be ported to all aosp roms, that's anybodies guess.


----------



## linuxmotion

It's now in our frameworks repos but I haven't been on my development computer to fully integrated and make sure it works correctly. It can be compiled against on my branch

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus




----------



## fishfood

Consider me another follower of this project ... Have zero ability to contribute, but my gratitude to the devs who keep me glued to my seat awaiting their next innovation knows no bounds!

Sent from my BAMF'in Thunderbolt


----------



## poontab

Moved to general


----------



## ridobe

"fixxxer2012 said:


> all i know is r2 and crew are still working on it. as to a release or when it will be ported to all aosp roms, that's anybodies guess.


Fixxer, I know you dont follow twitter but linuxmotion just tweeted that its done and is to be included mainstream.

Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gardobus

Now we just need the bot to build a nightly for us.


----------



## pokedroid

I'm so impressed that someone made this happen! Can't wait to try it. If I'm not mistaken this is going to be a part of omfgb roms right? I've never tried them before, and have been holding off to try it for the first time with this lockscreen, if implemented.

sent from my CM7TB


----------



## gardobus

Yes it will be included in OMFGB, probably when the next nightly is built (OMFGB nightlies tend to show up when there are actual changes instead of one every night even if there are no changes like CM7). You won't be disappointed by OMFGB (unless there are TB-specific issues), I prefer it over CM7.


----------



## linuxmotion

gardobus said:


> Yes it will be included in OMFGB, probably when the next nightly is built (OMFGB nightlies tend to show up when there are actual changes instead of one every night even if there are no changes like CM7). You won't be disappointed by OMFGB (unless there are TB-specific issues), I prefer it over CM7.


True nightlies wont start back up again until the android*.git is back up. The Google site that's host the android platform got hacked and apparently they got root access when they did. We fetch about half of our repository right from Google so its making it a little hard. The site will probably be back up soon. Its been like a week already

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus

omggg wantttt


----------



## fixxxer2012

ridobe said:


> Fixxer, I know you dont follow twitter but linuxmotion just tweeted that its done and is to be included mainstream.
> 
> Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


id be curious to see it in action. i hope other roms port it in.


----------



## jaymccoubrey

"fixxxer2012 said:


> id be curious to see it in action. i hope other roms port it in.


That would be sweet


----------



## miketoasty

"linuxmotion said:


> True nightlies wont start back up again until the android*.git is back up. The Google site that's host the android platform got hacked and apparently they got root access when they did. We fetch about half of our repository right from Google so its making it a little hard. The site will probably be back up soon. Its been like a week already
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


It also doesn't help that the main dev (r2doesinc) is on vacation right now.


----------



## AciD_LingK

What about a zip for non OMFGB. Also since git has been down. Happy to donate.


----------



## linuxmotion

LingK said:


> What about a zip for non OMFGB. Also since git has been down. Happy to donate.


Its all open source so any dev can port it to the rom of their choice. We make all off the stuff we do opensource for that reason.

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## AciD_LingK

Simply amazing. I am now following on twitter. I'm speechless. You should make an apk if possible and sell it on the Market. Possibly get some return on Your hard work and devotion.


----------



## r2doesinc

its in thr most recent builds now.


----------



## tbot

Looking forward to being able to install this!!!

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi

tbot said:


> Looking forward to being able to install this!!!
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Is on OMFGB

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------



## jaymccoubrey

Agile's lock screen has come along way. I been using it with omfgb

Sent from my phone


----------

